# Headlight Seal...



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone in here around the bay area good at this? It's just a strip of rubber that needs to be put back in place, but the light has to come out. Would rather not do this myself and don't want to bring it to the shop where it'll cost an arm and a leg.
Let me know if anyone can help a brotha out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Headlight Seal... (Trip1eBlack)*

the black gunk that holds the lens in? on the two gti's and my a6 i've never had to add any additional sealant, i just pressed the lens back in, put the 6 clips on and thats it. no moister problems on any of the cars.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Headlight Seal... (ironmule)*

The "black gunk" is called butyl, and can be bought at the dealer, flaps, body shops and similar places. I added more to my headlights, to keep water out of them.


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Seal... (PerL)*

Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

